#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  يلا نرحب بالعضو الجديد عندليب النوعيه

## حنييييين الشوق

*يلا نرحب مع بعض بالعضو الجديد اللى معانا*

{عندليب النوعيه}


*يلا عاوزين ترحيب جامد جدا ليه*

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بك اخا كريما

نورت المنتدى

فى انتظار مشاركاتك معنا

 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*أهلاً وسهلاً بك*
*عندليب النوعية*

*شرفت ونورت*
* النوعية دي الكلية بتاعتك*
*صح ؟*


*أصل احنا كده*
*هانطلع زمايل*

*مرحباً بك*

*يارب تسعد معنا*
*وتستفيد*
*وتفيدنا*
*بمعلوماتك*
*وأرائك*
*وموضوعاتك القيمة*

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr



----------

